# Uber Removed Rating/Tip Popup for Riders' App???



## TheShow (Aug 12, 2020)

For one year of driving I always received 1 poor review for every 10-20 five star reviews. I put the 5 star reminder signs on the backs of the seats, and my 5 stars sky rocketed while my poor reviews vanished. 

Then reviews just vanished except a poor review now and then. Uber hid the popup reminder on the riders' app at the end of the rides, they'll 5 star me and tip me. It just means that only the weird ones that are paranoid micro managers of everyone are going to dig through the app to give me a poor review because all of the normal people are not going to do all of that work to 5 star me...and tip me. They're just not going to. 

I saw on a passenger's app after I closed out the ride who was going to 5 star me and tip me. We looked on his app, and we couldn't see anything about ratings nor tips. We couldn't even find the option. 

I've rode in uber before, and my app always said "rate and tip the driver" when the ride was over, but nothing is popping up for riders to rate and tip me anymore. It used to pop up for them, and I used to get 10 five star ratings a week, but no one will dig in the app except if they disapprove, so poor ratings out number 5 stars, and my account will go down in the coming months.

I don't trust any of the app gig corporations. They're too flaky about everything especially support, and if you ever can reach a support person on phone or email, they act like they could care less about what you are saying. 

I swear these are sinister corporations. I mean look at the support options; non-existent. They want that cold sense of there being no one who cares anything about you to hit you for sure.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

All that sweat for points and stars? really?


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

have you adjusted to the drop in pay?


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

TheShow said:


> For one year of driving I always received 1 poor review for every 10-20 five star reviews. I put the 5 star reminder signs on the backs of the seats, and my 5 stars sky rocketed while my poor reviews vanished.
> 
> Then reviews just vanished except a poor review now and then. Uber hid the popup reminder on the riders' app at the end of the rides, they'll 5 star me and tip me. It just means that only the weird ones that are paranoid micro managers of everyone are going to dig through the app to give me a poor review because all of the normal people are not going to do all of that work to 5 star me...and tip me. They're just not going to.
> 
> ...


Same for me last night. I had a first-time Uber rider. 50 minute ride. She wanted to tip me and couldn't find the option in her open app. Handed the phone to me. I couldn't find it either. Guess that explains why I've gone from about a 50% tip rate down to less than 10%.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

The 500 five stars club is temporarily closed. Until I get my 500 five stars ⭐

Now I know you guys are cheating with all those 5 star reminders spammed everywhere in your cars. I shall adopt this technique as well.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> The 500 five stars club is temporarily closed. Until I get my 500 five stars ⭐
> 
> Now I know you guys are cheating with all those 5 star reminders spammed everywhere in your cars. I shall adopt this technique as well.


Dude, you're on! I've got 4.98 and I don't need no steeenkin' sign.

And those .02ers better hope I never find out who they are. The nerve!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheShow said:


> I've rode


Present perfect vs. preterite. The battle wages on.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheShow said:


> I don't trust any of the app gig corporations.


but you will go back online with 'them'? Or did you quit?

Me, I think Uber should just auto award us 5 stars if the pax opts to not rate. Fair is fair, right?


----------



## TheShow (Aug 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Or did you quit?


Nah, I'll keep rolling the dice, but I don't have any hopes...which I suspect is the anthem of technocracy; gloom. I mean...where is support, and the quirks about the app that should be improved for drivers is not important to the gimmick app gang, but they can't pass up either annoying nuances that no driver would ever think of. But it's like that with all the gig apps where the company is detached from reality, so if you got an issue, you're detached from it too. With other companies people are right there to deal with, but how is it that multi billion globalist co's get this wrong, and every small to big business otherwise is perfect on this? It's too obvious to me. We're not likable to them.

I don't know how I'm going to get my stars up when they hide the rating thing from custys. Lyft doesn't do that. You get 5 stars none stop because it pops up as soon as their rides are over. However I can't make as much money on Lyft.


----------

